# Coweta Co 1500 acre trophy club



## GSE

Needing one member for a quality managed Coweta co club. 
In the NW corner of the county near the river. Dues are 925
Around 21 members. 110''min on bucks. Have camp site.
770-313-1955


----------



## hambone76

How far from plant Yates? Sounds like you are across the river from me.


----------



## joshpetty1980

I may be interested for next year
6784388363


----------



## ml4x4

I'd be interested for next year, I live in Coweta.
Please send me member #'s, limits, rule and regs.
Email or PM is fine.


----------



## DawgDays

I am certainly interested in any leases in Coweta county. We are currently in Troup and would love to get back closer to home. Let me know!


----------



## ofourthreefive

Can you pm me info as well?


----------



## Johncmi

I would also appreciate info.


----------



## MD746

Guys , Im in this club and as of right now its full. I spoke to the second in charge and he is not sure who is in or out for next season. They normally will know if we have any openings by March.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Any openings?  Please PM me...


----------



## GSE

Needing a couple members for the 2014 season.


----------



## Nashty

Please pm details


----------



## Rip Steele

Please copy and paste details and send PM to me also. Thanks


----------



## BowtechBrandon

What are the GPS coordinates?  I would like to look at Ariel view.  Do you still have openings?


----------



## Redwine39

Still have any openings? My sons first year of hunting and I am trying to get him hooked.


----------



## joe1948

Are there any openings left for 2015/16. I Live in Coweta county and would be interested to get closer to home. My name is Joe Merrell and can be reached on my cell at 404-583-6098. Thank you for your time.


----------



## DIEHARDHUNTERS

*Still have openings?*

Have any openings for the upcoming season?


----------



## yarbrs

Any openings, if so call or email Steve 404-713-2921 steveyarbrough@att.net


----------



## GSE

Still needing a member or two. Had couple people not get in this year.


----------



## Kdy531

*Lease Opening*

Do you still have an opening in the club?


----------



## GSE

I still have a opening in the club


----------



## rtbarnaby

*Open membership*

I am interested for potential 2015. Can you PM me the details?

Thx in advance.


----------



## flagatorhunter7

May be interested.  Still have any openings?


----------



## GSE

I have 2 openings for the upcoming season.


----------



## zachgrif

I am interested in joining for this upcoming season. Please message me if you still have a spot open. Thanks so much.


----------



## Cutem all Jack

Im interested please call 678 300 2772


----------



## GSE

I still have one opening..


----------



## Buckaroo93

*Interested*

Please PM me some details if possible. Thanks.


----------



## GSE

Still one spot open.. might do a gun season only 1/2 membership.


----------



## JeffR

Do you still have any openings?  309-370-3914


----------



## elabbe63

*Membership*

Any memberships left?


----------



## RLFaler

Ill take it if its still there rlfaler@gmail.com


----------



## Buckdown1987

I'm interested


----------



## thebuckslayer

Im interested.. 6786154560


----------



## pugdog

Interested.


----------



## 12 Ring

Please put me at the top of the list for 2016 season. I will respond as soon as I get a PM thank you so much.


----------



## DawgDays

Very interested! Please PM details.


----------



## Beenslayin

I am all about management for trophy deer. If you have any openings for 2016 please let me know.


----------



## chumber11

Is there any spots available for 2016? Very serious QDM who mainly bow hunts looking for a lease with serious hunters but not overcrowded. Can you please contact me 7708803893


----------

